# western expat community in sharjah!?



## misslilly (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello, 

I am a teacher and moving to Sharjah, arriving from Scotland, can anyone tell me where is the best place to live as a western expat in Sharjah for a female? and is there any expat community there for westerners? I know its not Dubai haha 
Thank you


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

You can try going out to Alqasba , it's a place that has a great view to a lake & has alot of cafés that has some great prices & you may find some expact there


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Or you could try to go some book events that sharjah is having , but it doesn't come so often but you can try to be informed about it , but I will say this to you " sharjah is a really hard place to find western expact people in it "


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Sharjah. 

:third:


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi. Depends where in Sharjah you are as well - somewhere near the Sahara Centre for example you're right on the Dubai border, with plenty of Western expats and socialising options down the road in Garhoud, and taxis are cheap.

A lot of people commute from Sharjah to Dubai because Sharjah housing is cheaper, so I guess the reverse is possible, but it's bad traffic plus the rent will be higher.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

In my opinion I don't think that Sahara is a good place for western expact, because most of the people there are Russian & some are lebanon who look like western by they aren't soooo I would recommend you to go to Alwahda street you may find some there


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> In my opinion I don't think that Sahara is a good place for western expact, because most of the people there are Russian & some are lebanon who look like western by they aren't soooo I would recommend you to go to Alwahda street you may find some there


Agreed, Ahmed. Sorry, I was thinking more the location of the school than where to live.

Sharjah emirate is a big place anyway, the job might be in some town halfway to Fujairah. End of the day, I've never heard of much of a thriving Western expat scene in Sharjah, unfortunately for the OP, but at least it's a good place to save some £££.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If your school provides accommodation (?) that may be your best bet to meet other expats in the same building or area.

I went to Sharjah wanderers Rugby club a few times and there was a lot of Western expats - I think it's the only place in sharjah to get a drink!? The club has social nights and fixture of rugby home games, always busy when I've been.

Good luck


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Standanista said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion I don't think that Sahara is a good place for western expact, because most of the people there are Russian & some are lebanon who look like western by they aren't soooo I would recommend you to go to Alwahda street you may find some there
> ...


Okay , why don't you try asking about any western expact teachers around your school because I'm pretty sure that if you have been hired there then there's alot of exact nationalities like that teaches in this school or you may try out going to western teachers unions , what do you think?


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> If your school provides accommodation (?) that may be your best bet to meet other expats in the same building or area.
> 
> I went to Sharjah wanderers Rugby club a few times and there was a lot of Western expats - I think it's the only place in sharjah to get a drink!? The club has social nights and fixture of rugby home games, always busy when I've been.
> 
> Good luck



Drinking in a bar ?!!!!! That's a bad advice specially in her position as a teacher 


You really really need to watch out from your drinking habbits specially when you are a teacher because Sharjah's Educational Government are really restricted about their teachers habbits & behavior towards children & the slightest thing that they would notice about anyone will cause them to act fast & hard , not to forget that they write everything that they don't like at school in newspapers & you know what that means to parents


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> If your school provides accommodation (?) that may be your best bet to meet other expats in the same building or area.
> 
> I went to Sharjah wanderers Rugby club a few times and there was a lot of Western expats - I think it's the only place in sharjah to get a drink!? The club has social nights and fixture of rugby home games, always busy when I've been.
> 
> Good luck


I second this, and loads of drunken teachers on weekends in the pool...


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Racing_Goats said:
> 
> 
> > If your school provides accommodation (?) that may be your best bet to meet other expats in the same building or area.
> ...


Are you seriously telling her to do like those teachers & get drunk ....


Listen up to me please , I had so many friends that their moms were friending with western teachers & they been all caught for their bad drinking habits or being complain about for not teaching very well & all of that goes to the drinking thing 


I f you really wana drink then you should do it in your own place with some few best friends & that's the best solution ever but doing it in Sharjah !! Is like asking for yourself to get fired


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> Are you seriously telling her to do like those teachers & get drunk ....
> 
> 
> Listen up to me please , I had so many friends that their moms were friending with western teachers & they been all caught for their bad drinking habits or being complain about for not teaching very well & all of that goes to the drinking thing
> ...


Hi,
What are you - the alcohol police?
Nowhere in the posts above has another member mentioned getting drunk!
It might amaze you to learn that some people are actually responsible enough to go out for an evening, have a few alcoholic drinks and not drink to excess!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > Are you seriously telling her to do like those teachers & get drunk ....
> ...


Why are you giving her such a bad advice then ?


Whenever there's someone in this forum asking about expact meetings you guys immediately answer with " bars or group drinking " she may want to go to simple book group gathering or group yoga or any of the chatting activities, but if she wants to drink then she would have said that in the first place, ;D


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> Drinking in a bar ?!!!!! That's a bad advice specially in her position as a teacher
> 
> 
> You really really need to watch out from your drinking habbits specially when you are a teacher because Sharjah's Educational Government are really restricted about their teachers habbits & behavior towards children & the slightest thing that they would notice about anyone will cause them to act fast & hard , not to forget that they write everything that they don't like at school in newspapers & you know what that means to parents


Why? It's perfectly legal - just because she's a teacher, doesn't mean she can't go out and have a life.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > Drinking in a bar ?!!!!! That's a bad advice specially in her position as a teacher
> ...


It's legal when it's in the proper places but believe me when she starts over taking it
& getting late to work because she can't control then who would give her onther job , you?! .... She can just simply enjoy life with western outside & take a small wine or something but sometimes gathering a group for drinking just won't do it in Sharjah , it's legal there but laws strictly says that if it's ever affects work in anyway then it's the end , I used to work for the Education Ministry before & they used to fire every western or non western who comes wasted to school, at first they say in their interviews that they can control it but then they end up jobless


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> It's legal when it's in the proper places but believe me when she starts over taking it
> & getting late to work because she can't control then who would give her onther job , you?! .... She can just simply enjoy life with western outside & take a small wine or something but sometimes gathering a group for drinking just won't do it in Sharjah , it's legal there but laws strictly says that if it's ever affects work in anyway then it's the end , I used to work for the Education Ministry before & they used to fire every western or non western who comes wasted to school, at first they say in their interviews that they can control it but then they end up jobless


You are simply talking rubbish!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Ahmed you seem to have good intentions but without experience related to the OP question your advice here doesn't seem credible - as you mentioned your age and days mostly spent on video games and movies I'll assume your stint at the ministry of education didn't work out, and it's reasonable to assume that you haven't been a Western female, who may or may not drink alcohol, moving to Sharjah to work.

Most mature (ish) working people don't go to work under the influence of alcohol, and enjoy their social lives in the UAE without ever getting in trouble, I'm sure the OP will manage as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just WOW! You have 'assumed' an awful lot. So you 'Assume' people will drink in inappropriate places in Sharjah? We have suggested the Wanderers Club - which is LEGAL!

You 'assume' all Westerners just go out and get blasted and blind drunk and are incapable of having just one or two drinks.

You 'assume' that all Westerners turn up to work drunk or hungover and jeopardise their jobs.

Here's a bit of free advice for you, to ASSUME, makes an ASS out of U and ME.

You clearly have NO idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> Ahmed you seem to have good intentions but without experience related to the OP question your advice here doesn't seem credible - as you mentioned your age and days mostly spent on video games and movies I'll assume your stint at the ministry of education didn't work out, and it's reasonable to assume that you haven't been a Western female, who may or may not drink alcohol, moving to Sharjah to work.
> 
> Most mature (ish) working people don't go to work under the influence of alcohol, and enjoy their social lives in the UAE without ever getting in trouble, I'm sure the OP will manage as well.


I really really want the best for her & about where I worked, I worked one year in the Ministry of Education at Sharjah when I was 18 & one year in Dubai international airport & now still working at Dubai government from the age 20 because I seek higher salaries & experience every time 

Playing video games doesn't have to do with anything related to real life experiences , remember that who ever made those games are in their mid 30's & above so that wouldn't make any sense, I have worked alot here & seen alot of things, being expact here is something great 

There are alot of people who go to work while they are drunk & just moments ago we got a news glash here at work saying that one of our work colleagues has been caught drunk at the morning duty here & they fired him immediately " he's western who claimed that he doesn't drink much only on holidays , he even say that he's a mature drinker, so how is that ?! "


My age doesn't have to do with anything to my work , I have got alot of certificates in every place that I worked in saying that I'm a responsible worker & giving great effort before I quit the jobs & go to onther one to have a higher salary so my advice here counts + I drink but in a minimum way that's all


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Just WOW! You have 'assumed' an awful lot. So you 'Assume' people will drink in inappropriate places in Sharjah? We have suggested the Wanderers Club - which is LEGAL!
> 
> You 'assume' all Westerners just go out and get blasted and blind drunk and are incapable of having just one or two drinks.
> 
> ...



You don't have to be all mad & cranky we are all trying to point our thoughts here so assuming a thing is always better than facing one


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> You don't have to be all mad & cranky we are all trying to point our thoughts here so assuming a thing is always better than facing one


No it's not. Assuming makes you always think the worst of people - not a very nice trait to have, in my book anyway, as you're constantly judging others.I could 'assume' an awful lot about you, based purely on your nationality! But hey, that's not my style. So don't do it to others.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to be all mad & cranky we are all trying to point our thoughts here so assuming a thing is always better than facing one
> ...


Nope , I'm assuming things that would save me from falling into bad moments but I never assumed anything on people 


I haven't even judge anyone in my life sooo don't worry


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> Nope , I'm assuming things that would save me from falling into bad moments but I never assumed anything on people
> 
> 
> I haven't even judge anyone in my life sooo don't worry


Go back and read your posts!!! It seems you have a short term memory for the assumptions you've made about Westerners.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Go back and read your posts!!! It seems you have a short term memory for the assumptions you've made about Westerners.


You're on one today.. hangover?


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > Nope , I'm assuming things that would save me from falling into bad moments but I never assumed anything on people
> ...



Hahahha , I read them & everything is in the right place of assumption sooo it seems that you are the one who's rushing things & jumping to conclusions , When I say somethings as an answer I don't categorize a group of people as you say when I say a teacher then I mean the whole nationalities


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> Listen up to me please , I had so many friends that their moms were friending with western teachers & they been all caught for their bad drinking habits or being complain about for not teaching very well & all of that goes to the drinking thing


Ahmed,
When you are in a hole - please stop digging.
In your post above - you clearly mention Western teachers drinking habits and are therefore clearly assuming that all Western teachers have a drink problem.

You mention in another post your time working in the Education ministry and how you/they targeted Western teachers who drank alcohol.

These are big assumptions that show you to be either very naive or bigoted.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > Listen up to me please , I had so many friends that their moms were friending with western teachers & they been all caught for their bad drinking habits or being complain about for not teaching very well & all of that goes to the drinking thing
> ...


They didn't target western teachers there they were targeting who ever comes drunk as a teacher & the western are having a bad luck on that not saying that they all do because in some schools they have the best western teachers but those new ones can't ever get the advice & they start all playing & forgetting their job because of some other bad people that they have known here in UAE


So is this what is this all about?! , I take back what made you guys feel offended in anyway but this how reality works here in UAE , the middle eastern teachers don't drink & if they do they won't get the job but for western who drinks normally will just succed in his job those who don't will get caught either at school or in public if not drinking in the proper places


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> They didn't target western teachers there they were targeting who ever comes drunk as a teacher & the western are having a bad luck on that not saying that they all do because in some schools they have the best western teachers but those new ones can't ever get the advice & they start all playing & forgetting their job because of some other bad people that they have known here in UAE


You are digging deeper - you will strike oil soon!


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't target western teachers there they were targeting who ever comes drunk as a teacher & the western are having a bad luck on that not saying that they all do because in some schools they have the best western teachers but those new ones can't ever get the advice & they start all playing & forgetting their job because of some other bad people that they have known here in UAE
> ...


Then oil it is ;D


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> I used to work for the Education Ministry before & they used to fire every western or non western who comes wasted to school, at first they say in their interviews that they can control it but then they end up jobless


Wow, and you're still just 22?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> I have got alot of certificates in every place that I worked


Why does this remind me of this old advert....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

He's got an ology!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> They didn't target western teachers there they were targeting who ever comes drunk as a teacher & the western are having a bad luck on that not saying that they all do because in some schools they have the best western teachers but those new ones can't ever get the advice & they start all playing & forgetting their job because of some other bad people that they have known here in UAE
> 
> 
> So is this what is this all about?! , I take back what made you guys feel offended in anyway but this how reality works here in UAE , the middle eastern teachers don't drink & if they do they won't get the job but for western who drinks normally will just succed in his job those who don't will get caught either at school or in public if not drinking in the proper places


Are you redShark in disguise?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Who's redShark?


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > I used to work for the Education Ministry before & they used to fire every western or non western who comes wasted to school, at first they say in their interviews that they can control it but then they end up jobless
> ...



Yes , I'm still 22 & had more jobs + experiences than most of the people but I don't know why people think that age matters


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Yaa , who's reShark ?!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Who's redShark?


Ah got it - "other forum"!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If I told you I'd have to behead and crucify you....


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> If I told you I'd have to behead and crucify you....



It's okay I googled it & I'm not them for sure hahahaha , you remind me of Borat for some reason


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> It's okay I googled it & I'm not them for sure hahahaha , you remind me of Borat for some reason


First sensible thing you've said all day, me on Sharjah beach a few weeks ago. It's OK, the teachers posing with me aren't drunk.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Stevesolar said:
> 
> 
> > Who's redShark?
> ...


Yes you can say it's almost like that


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > It's okay I googled it & I'm not them for sure hahahaha , you remind me of Borat for some reason
> ...


But here's the thing, you are not wealthy sooo , it's either you pay to get only one of those in the picture;p , & it's that Sharjah has fiiiine bit** a$$ girls like those , they either have some fat ones or over used;D


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> But here's the thing, you are not wealthy sooo , it's either you pay to get only one of those in the picture;p , & it's that Sharjah has fiiiine bit** a$$ girls like those , they either have some fat ones or over used;D


And that one sentence sums up everything that is wrong with you.

You ASSUME 

a) I'm not rich
b) I pay to get a girl (all men do but that's a different argument - and yes, even arranged marriages)

Sharjah does in fact have many fine ladies, an ex of mine lives there

Your misogynistic views are truly shocking in this day and age, oh of course, my mistake, you're living in 1437 aren't you.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think all the western girls are still at brunch, this could get more interesting later if they're not too wasted to type 😂


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

hahaha , let's see how long will you able to live here before you get caught on something oh wait am I assuming that sorry, I mean before you definitely get caught , people like you easily get fired of their jobs every two months,  ,


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Wait , don't your people pay alot of money for girls even when they are broke?! , so I won't be mistaken if you also done that & get broke as well


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> hahaha , let's see how long will you able to live here before you get caught on something oh wait am I assuming that sorry, I mean before you definitely get caught , people like you easily get fired of their jobs every two months,  ,


You assume I am employed too? Wow.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Smug so and so's usually trip over their own legs at some point. Are you sure you're not German with all that schadenfreude bubbling underneath?


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Your profile explains it all man , don't worry, I ain't snitching about what you have said right now


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> Yes , I'm still 22 & had more jobs + experiences than most of the people but I don't know why people think that age matters


Really? Well you know THAT doesn't come across well! What did you do to have to keep changing jobs? Did you go to work drunk? Or were you just no good at the job? Oh wait, with your attitude every colleague you ever had probably got fed up with you after 5 mins.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Yaa are you sure that you aren't German ? " I hope this quality is not for me hahaha "


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> Wait , don't your people pay alot of money for girls even when they are broke?! , so I won't be mistaken if you also done that & get broke as well


Quite telling you chose an image of a 27 year old Peruvian transgender woman called Danielle - what on earth was going through your mind?


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Really? Well you know THAT doesn't come across well! What did you do to have to keep changing jobs? Did you go to work drunk? Or were you just no good at the job? Oh wait, with your attitude every colleague you ever had probably got fed up with you after 5 mins.


I changed my jobs because in the first one they gave me a 3000 Dhs salary then on the second job they gave me 4500 Dhs but in the current job the give me 8000 Dhs & the changing between the jobs is only because I'm looking for best options & did you know that just last week Our work colleagues from France was caught driving drunk to work & we saying that it's only left overs from last night drinking thats all but he was off the case but when the CEOs knew about this they fired just like that last night shift


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Smug so and so's usually trip over their own legs at some point. Are you sure you're not German with all that schadenfreude bubbling underneath?


Please don't insult the Germans!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> I changed my jobs because in the first one they gave me a 3000 Dhs salary then on the second job they gave me 4500 Dhs but in the current job the give me 8000 Dhs & the changing between the jobs is only because I'm looking for best options & did you know that just last week Our work colleagues from France was caught driving drunk to work & we saying that it's only left overs from last night drinking thats all but he was off the case but when the CEOs knew about this they fired just like that last night shift


Yeah yeah - you probably dob everyone in.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Quite telling you chose an image of a 27 year old Peruvian transgender woman called Danielle - what on earth was going through your mind?



You clearly hate everyone as your signature says & specially those in the UAE so why don't you just let it out boooy , about the picture it's in Peru right?! , then they count


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Please don't insult the Germans!


I lived there for a year so, yes, zee Germans, great people, would never marry one though.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> You clearly hate everyone as your signature says & specially those in the UAE so why don't you just let it out boooy , about the picture it's in Peru right?! , then they count


And you believe everything you read on the internet yes? Next thing you'll be telling me that millennia old fairy stories are real!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Mmmm hmmmmmm


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

You also assumed that because my name is Ahmed that I actually live in 1437 hahahha , man you change your words quick like you are looking for some kinda of a fight


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Kitty says 'NO!'.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> You also assumed that because my name is Ahmed that I actually live in 1437 hahahha , man you change your words quick like you are looking for some kinda of a fight


For all I know you could be called Jimmy, (hahaha is very telling)...


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Heeeeeey , you leave jimmy alone hahahhaa


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, let's get back to helping OP please. And let's not make assumptions about OP's lifestyle habits/choices either! Thank you


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, let's get back to helping OP please. And let's not make assumptions about OP's lifestyle habits/choices either! Thank you




Simple & great " ofcourse "


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> View attachment 54986


opcorn:

:drum:


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

misslilly said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a teacher and moving to Sharjah, arriving from Scotland, can anyone tell me where is the best place to live as a western expat in Sharjah for a female? and is there any expat community there for westerners? I know its not Dubai haha
> Thank you


Hey there! I currently live in Al Taawun, very close to Sahara, so let me know when you Are free we can grab a coffee


----------

